# are you a religious person?



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

i dont have a religion, nor do i consider myself religious. thats not to say im not open for believing in things, though


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 16, 2015)

If there is a god out there, he's a bit of an *******


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm an athiest.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm a strong atheist. I respect all religions but do not think they should be involved in my closer life nor should it get involved on how you view people. 

Like, I don't like getting religions shoved down my throat.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 16, 2015)

nah. it's just not for me


----------



## tumut (Oct 16, 2015)

Jesus is hot.


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm pagan. I believe in spirits and many gods. Though Gods are just powerful spirits in my opinion. That said, if the Christian religions' god is real and acts as they say, they're a bit of an egotistical curmudgeon.

I'm not really good at talking about this sort of thing.

*prepares fire dance and marshmallows* Dis gon be good.


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 16, 2015)

No I'm not and I'm not sure if I'd want any sort of otherworldly deity to exist either. I know it brings comfort to some people, but in some ways it frightens me. I don't believe in it anyway.


----------



## Llust (Oct 16, 2015)

not at all, and its something that irritates my parents bc im not religious like they are. i believe in things like gods, the afterlife, spirits, etc, but nothing specific like which god it is or the stories behind all of it


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 16, 2015)

right after I made a post saying how I'm glad there are no threads on her to do with religion because of how heated this place has been today, I see this

I'm an atheist. That is all.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> right after I made a post saying how I'm glad there are no threads on her to do with religion because of how heated this place has been today, I see this.



what a coincidence


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> right after I made a post saying how I'm glad there are no threads on her to do with religion because of how heated this place has been today, I see this
> 
> I'm an atheist. That is all.



You jinxed itttttt. IT was youuuuuu. ;P


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 16, 2015)

No I'm not, I'm agnostic


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not religious at all but I find the Greek Gods fascinating, if that counts. XD


----------



## Esphas (Oct 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> I'm not religious at all but I find the Greek Gods fascinating, if that counts. XD



omg same i love greek mythology


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 16, 2015)

Atheist


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm a Christian. I'm not one of the judgemental ones, though. I don't think it's my place to judge anyone.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 16, 2015)

Althouhh I go to a Catholic school (well, sixth form), I'm not really religious. If anything, I'd say I'm agnostic. (I think that's the word I'm looking for here?)


----------



## boujee (Oct 16, 2015)

no sadly
my faith has been decreasing over these past years

but i'm hella interested in that universe stuff


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 16, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> right after I made a post saying how I'm glad there are no threads on her to do with religion because of how heated this place has been today, I see this



ikr- my cute puppy photo thread was immediately shut down this morning by the authorities,but then i come back here this afternoon to see a total donnybrook, with near fistacuffs and angry argyments breaking out left and right.  i almost expect to see little animated flame coming out of some of the posts on the menu page...


----------



## Joy (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm a Christian. I'm not "religious" but I do follow the bible.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not religious at all. there is no god


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 16, 2015)

EDIT: lol nevermind, removing post


----------



## Bowie (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm quite agnostic, actually, but I think everybody should go on their own spiritual journeys and just do what's good for them. I believe in life after death, but I don't believe in gods or goddesses, because none have come to me yet. I'm waiting for them to come to me. If there's any religion I remotely respect, it's Buddhism. I try and follow their moral standards. I think it's a nice way of life.


----------



## Ramza (Oct 16, 2015)

Nah


----------



## Soigne (Oct 16, 2015)

Not in the slightest, though my parents force me to go to church twice a week. I just tune everything out and plan my week/plan what I'm going to do for homework later.


----------



## Raffy (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm like kinda agnostic I think? I follow like christian religion but I'm also gay so idk what im doing wth my life.

I do believe that after we die, we don't just disappear forever, I believe that our like soul/spirit goes somewhere, whether it be heaven or hell, or like cloud 9 or something. 

I go to church only on special occasions, like Christmas and Easter, or when someone close to me dies and I want to pray to them.
Every year I will be going to church to pray for my grandma who unfortunately died two years ago.


----------



## Damniel (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm more spiritual than anything,with a heaven and sports,but I don't really believe in organized religions, still greatly respect them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm a Christian myself. I definitely do not go to church enough as I should, but I would still consider myself religious.


----------



## riummi (Oct 16, 2015)

Agnostic going to a Christian school xD


----------



## CrossAnimal (Oct 16, 2015)

Atheist.

The only times that I've ever been in a church, apart from funerals, were to appease my grandparents and only when I was very young. Even though my age was in the single digits I remember being bored out of my mind and thinking the little kid version of,
"You have got to be kidding."


----------



## Goth (Oct 16, 2015)

What is this religion you speak of?


----------



## ams (Oct 16, 2015)

Absolutely not. I try to be accepting of other people's beliefs but the honest truth is that religion disgusts me.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Oct 16, 2015)

Nah, I respect it but for me i personally don't care.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 16, 2015)

idk its one of those things i go along with but dont really pay attention to
except in theology class because i go to a catholic school


----------



## Rasha (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not very religious and I usually avoid talking about religion especially on the internet.


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 17, 2015)

Nope, not at all. Gods and stuff just aren't for me haha. I do believe in astrology though!


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 17, 2015)

I don't believe in religious ideas of God. I believe Nature is God.


----------



## santoyo.bay (Oct 17, 2015)

Im an atheist


----------



## rkfurg14 (Oct 17, 2015)

I am very religious. I'm LDS or Mormon(we're more commonly referred to as this). I got to church on Sundays for 3 hours, and go to seminary(scripture study) from 6AM to 6:45AM every weekday as well as mutual(church activity) for an hour every Wednesday. Regardless of what you've heard from the internet, if you have any questions feel free to VM/PM me. There are a lot of rumors about us, but very very few are true. I love being who I am and I know it's the truth.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 17, 2015)

I think religion is pointless.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 17, 2015)

i'm not religious. I kind of believe in heaven and hell in a sense. I don't think they're physically real, but I think people's mental states go there? idk how to explain it. 
In modern ethics the girl next to me asked to be moved just because i'm not religious.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 17, 2015)

I practice Falun Gong


----------



## matt (Oct 17, 2015)

No I'm not a religious person

My religion on forms is NA


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 17, 2015)

If you don't believe in god u don't deserve life!!!!
sarcasm


----------



## matt (Oct 17, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> If you don't believe in god u don't deserve life!!!!
> sarcasm



If God existed , he wouldn't have made scientists prove he doesn't exist


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 17, 2015)

matt said:


> If God existed , he wouldn't have made scientists prove he doesn't exist



God gave people free will. They can try to deny him if that's the path they really want to choose. Besides, science hasn't disproved God's existence. Perhaps caused speculation in certain people, but not disprove his existence.


----------



## Gregriii (Oct 17, 2015)

matt said:


> If God existed , he wouldn't have made scientists prove he doesn't exist



Well, science is like religion, they say something and you believe because they are suposed to be right 

I'm not religious though


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

matt said:


> If God existed , he wouldn't have made scientists prove he doesn't exist



atheists who act like theyre above religion saying sht like this makes me laugh tbh. im not a relgious person, but theres literally no difference from what youre saying to how a christian feels about the bible. if its in the bible, devout christians believe it. if some farfetched scientific theory is said to be 'scientifically proven' youd believe it straight away, without actually testing the theory for yourself. im not saying you specifically feel that way but i just wanted to mention this


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 17, 2015)

Religion is pretty stupid imo

*But thats just my opinion!!*


----------



## cIementine (Oct 17, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> God gave people free will. They can try to deny him if that's the path they really want to choose. Besides, science hasn't disproved God's existence. Perhaps caused speculation in certain people, but not disprove his existence.



but isn't it also believed that free will resulted in sin? which is why Adam and Eve ate the apple off the tree of knowledge and God made them provide for themselves?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 17, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> but isn't it also believed that free will resulted in sin? which is why Adam and Eve ate the apple off the tree of knowledge and God made them provide for themselves?



Yeah. All they had to do was not eat the apple, but they did and because of it they had to pay the price. They missed out on so many blessings because they listened to the serpent (Satan) instead of God. Free will can be good or bad depending on how people choose to use it.

Edit: That's not to say God created sin. Adam and Eve chose to abuse God's gift to them and by their choice sinned against God.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 17, 2015)

You guys really don't know much about this at all.

Try reading Thomas Aquinas' 5 proofs of the existence of God, The Consolation of Philosophy of Boethius, and DesCartes' Meditations on First Philosophy if you want solid answers to all your questions. Otherwise you have no place in saying whether or not you believe in God. If you don't understand the fundamentals, you probably won't know how to properly put advanced arguments in their proper place.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2015)

There's way too many religions in the world, I think. Christianity is just the most popular, mainstream one. I think it'd be silly to stick to it. I think religion holds us back as a species quite a bit. We should relay on basic morals and values to keep us going, not by some book wrote an uncertain amount of years ago by who knows. That's just my opinion, though. When I see people in foreign countries getting their heads sliced off because they haven't converted, I don't see the point of religion just so some people can pray for some other group of people and clear their consciences somehow.

While I think it's important to have something you believe in, I don't think religion is healthy at all. Some Christians handle things better than others, I'll admit, but as a whole, I just think religion is useless and should be more of a personal matter than one to shove down people's throats all the time, especially in the media.

Like I said before, I believe people should go on their own individual spiritual journeys and come out believing whatever they want to, but not interfering or disrespecting any other people's beliefs. I don't disrespect religious people (well, not all of them at least); I disrespect religion. Buddhism is the only one I can remotely respect. I think their morals and values are great and I try to incorporate them into my daily life as much as possible.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> There's way too many religions in the world, I think. Christianity is just the most popular, mainstream one. I think it'd be silly to stick to it. I think religion holds us back as a species quite a bit. We should relay on basic morals and values to keep us going, not by some book wrote an uncertain amount of years ago by who knows. That's just my opinion, though. When I see people in foreign countries getting their heads sliced off because they haven't converted, I don't see the point of religion just so some people can pray for some other group of people and clear their consciences somehow.
> 
> While I think it's important to have something you believe in, I don't think religion is healthy at all. Some Christians handle things better than others, I'll admit, but as a whole, I just think religion is useless and should be more of a personal matter than one to shove down people's throats all the time, especially in the media.
> 
> Like I said before, I believe people should go on their own individual spiritual journeys and come out believing whatever they want to, but not interfering or disrespecting any other people's beliefs. I don't disrespect religious people (well, not all of them at least); I disrespect religion. Buddhism is the only one I can remotely respect. I think their morals and values are great and I try to incorporate them into my daily life as much as possible.



man if i could dislike a post...


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> You guys really don't know much about this at all.
> 
> Try reading Thomas Aquinas' 5 proofs of the existence of God, The Consolation of Philosophy of Boethius, and DesCartes' Meditations on First Philosophy if you want solid answers to all your questions. Otherwise you have no place in saying whether or not you believe in God. If you don't understand the fundamentals, you probably won't know how to properly put advanced arguments in their proper place.



nah i'm fine with not believing in gods or any religion w/o reading anything. ik what i believe


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I don't disrespect religious people (well, not all of them at least); I disrespect religion.



theres not much difference between these two things. the foundation of religion is religious people. as such, you should learn to respect both even if you dont agree with them. im sure youd like us to respect your beliefs even if we dont agree with them


----------



## Titi (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm really not. I have nothing against religious people as long as they're not close minded and judgmental aholes, which is a trait more closely related to their humanity than to their faith, I'm sure.


----------



## Chicken Tender (Oct 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> You guys really don't know much about this at all.
> 
> Try reading Thomas Aquinas' 5 proofs of the existence of God, The Consolation of Philosophy of Boethius, and DesCartes' Meditations on First Philosophy if you want solid answers to all your questions. Otherwise you have no place in saying whether or not you believe in God. If you don't understand the fundamentals, you probably won't know how to properly put advanced arguments in their proper place.



This is exactly what I hate about religion. When I say that I don't believe in the existence of "god" and people try to pin it on me that I'm uneducated. I'm perfectly educated considering I grew up in a Christian home. I don't need to read your theories and see your "proof" about why I need to believe god exists.


----------



## Franny (Oct 17, 2015)

i used to believe in god when i was under 12 but i just stopped after a while, it felt a bit hopeless to me. im not denying that there is or isnt a god because i dont know if there is, but i dont believe in a god. i will go to church if im invited though, but i often dont care to listen to the sermons (i think thats what theyre called) i just do it to be nice 
mythology is really fun to study though, greek and egyptian gods are cool.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 17, 2015)

Trundle said:


> You guys really don't know much about this at all.
> 
> Try reading Thomas Aquinas' 5 proofs of the existence of God, The Consolation of Philosophy of Boethius, and DesCartes' Meditations on First Philosophy if you want solid answers to all your questions. Otherwise you have no place in saying whether or not you believe in God. If you don't understand the fundamentals, you probably won't know how to properly put advanced arguments in their proper place.



I disagree. Just because I don't believe in God, and same goes for many others, doesn't mean that I deny his existence, or have to make a super advanced point as to why I don't. Just like no one should have to explain why they're religious. While many people do deny his existence, that's okay. If they don't believe in him, there's no point making them read something they don't really care for _just_ to make advanced arguments.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 17, 2015)

Nah. I don't have a problem with religion in and of itself, but sometimes religious people misbehave in the name of their religion. Some of the most religious people have bullied me for no reason in the past. And sometimes people use religion as an excuse to kill others. No thanks.


----------



## JCnator (Oct 17, 2015)

I did believe in religion for a short while when I was much younger, but that was when I was much less smarter than I am today. Slightly before I reached 13 years old, I stopped believing it.

My problem with the religions mostly lies on what happens if I happen to commit a sin according to said religion. Would I die by everything suddenly trying to murder me? Or rather the practitioners of that religion simply rejecting me for my misbehaving?  Common sense for me would point to the latter, especially when considering that any religion could've been started by humans from a distant past when they needed to keep their morality up in first place. From there, I can't convince myself going back to any  religion anymore, as it seems shady.

Aside from being able to belong with some other peoples, I think religion should be outdated by now, as the humanity progressed so far they wouldn't need it anymore, with the exception of them being heavily correlated to poverty. Science, morality and philosophy are more than capable on convincingly bringing the happiness for me. Religion will be likely my very last resort if everything else failed me.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 17, 2015)

Chicken Tender said:


> This is exactly what I hate about religion. When I say that I don't believe in the existence of "god" and people try to pin it on me that I'm uneducated. I'm perfectly educated considering I grew up in a Christian home. I don't need to read your theories and see your "proof" about why I need to believe god exists.



I'm not saying you are generally uneducated. I'm talking to the people who think they have concrete proof that God doesn't exist. Remember that it goes both ways. People tell me the exact same thing about how God doesn't exist. I could say that is exactly what I hate about non-religion. Try not to look at things solely from your own point of view.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> I disagree. Just because I don't believe in God, and same goes for many others, doesn't mean that I deny his existence, or have to make a super advanced point as to why I don't. Just like no one should have to explain why they're religious. While many people do deny his existence, that's okay. If they don't believe in him, there's no point making them read something they don't really care for _just_ to make advanced arguments.



Again, I'm really referring to the people who actually care and want to make a case on his existence. I'm not trying to bring people who don't want to discuss existence of a God into a discussion about the existence of God.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2015)

Esphas said:


> theres not much difference between these two things. the foundation of religion is religious people. as such, you should learn to respect both even if you dont agree with them. im sure youd like us to respect your beliefs even if we dont agree with them



I think there's a huge difference. You can hate carrots without hating the people who eat carrots. Religion is a lot like a carrot, Esphas.

I don't expect respect from anybody, actually. I don't particularly care about that sorta thing. I respect myself and my beliefs and what other people think isn't really my place to talk. There are a lot of other, much more intelligent individuals with the same beliefs as me who can make a better argument, so there's no point in me caring whether or not, just as an example, somebody hates carrots.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 17, 2015)

Nah, it's not really for me. I'm a free spirit or whatever


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 17, 2015)

I was raised into religion and went to catholic school for all of my education until my high school graduation. I abandoned organized religion early in my high school career when I saw classmates using racial slurs and the awful things some people do to others, using their faith as their justification. 

I don't know where I stand now. Initially after the break-off I considered myself wholly atheist, but now I might be agnostic. It's hard to just toss away all those years of indoctrination. Whatever the case may be, if the people who use their religion to belittle and demonize others are permitted heaven, I'd rather there be nothing for us after death.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I think there's a huge difference. You can hate carrots without hating the people who eat carrots. Religion is a lot like a carrot, Esphas.
> 
> I don't expect respect from anybody, actually. I don't particularly care about that sorta thing. I respect myself and my beliefs and what other people think isn't really my place to talk. There are a lot of other, much more intelligent individuals with the same beliefs as me who can make a better argument, so there's no point in me caring whether or not, just as an example, somebody hates carrots.



well, no. carrots arent a way of life. by disrespecting someones religion and calling it silly, youre not being respectful toward someones way of life. and thats the difference. also carrots dont need us to eat them in order to be grown. religion requires the faith of people to thrive

and okay but i didnt say that you expect them to respect your beliefs, i said im sure youd like it if they did. and even if you wouldnt, i dont understand why youd want to be rude by not respecting their beliefs even if its not mutual


----------



## cinny (Oct 17, 2015)

Not really or not at all.
my family is catholic. Although I tell others I am catholic, esp my relatives because they would insult me.
I believe religion  has caused my family to become lunatics and hypocrites. It's sad because I wanted to practice my religion as a kid but not anymore.

I respect others who are religious or not, but don't throw it in my face like my family.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm kind of shocked at all the people who said that religion is pointless and dumb. My religion really helped me out a lot and brought me out of dark times. Without it I don't think I would still be here. But I guess everyone has their own opinions.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2015)

Esphas said:


> well, no. carrots arent a way of life. by disrespecting someones religion and calling it silly, youre not being respectful toward someones way of life. and thats the difference. also carrots dont need us to eat them in order to be grown. religion requires the faith of people to thrive
> 
> and okay but i didnt say that you expect them to respect your beliefs, i said im sure youd like it if they did. and even if you wouldnt, i dont understand why youd want to be rude by not respecting their beliefs even if its not mutual



For a lot of Christians (not all of them), neither is religion. People say they're Christian and have never read the Bible in full ever, in their entire lives. That's the reality of religion. It's comparable to a carrot, except perhaps that carrots don't cause as much damage as religion and probably taste a lot nicer than a page of the Bible (I don't say that from experience, in case you're thinking of ordering it at a restaurant).

I actually don't. It'd be nice, and I certainly wouldn't object, but I don't really care. I believe what I believe and you believe what you believe. As long as you're not interfering with me, I respect you. That's not to say you can't disrespect me or my beliefs, you know? I don't care for that at all, and no opportunities come along for me to be rude to Christians because I'm a nice person. I'm a wonderful person, and I'm not rude. If you hate carrots and you buy me a bunch of carrots, we can be good friends.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> For a lot of Christians (not all of them), neither is religion. People say they're Christian and have never read the Bible in full ever, in their entire lives. That's the reality of religion. It's comparable to a carrot, except perhaps that carrots don't cause as much damage as religion and probably taste a lot nicer than a page of the Bible (I don't say that from experience, in case you're thinking of ordering it at a restaurant).
> 
> I actually don't. It'd be nice, and I certainly wouldn't object, but I don't really care. I believe what I believe and you believe what you believe. As long as you're not interfering with me, I respect you. That's not to say you can't disrespect me or my beliefs, you know? I don't care for that at all, and no opportunities come along for me to be rude to Christians because I'm a nice person. I'm a wonderful person, and I'm not rude. If you hate carrots and you buy me a bunch of carrots, we can be good friends.



why are you suddenly bringing the bible in to this? and when did i specifically say christians? i was speaking generally. and no by way of life i mean obviously someones religion influences them, and if it doesnt and they dont pay attention or care about their own religion at all, they arent religious. we arent talking about ppl who only claim to be religious, were talking about actual religious people. and the fact of the matter is my point still stands. religion relies on people to exist. also why not try focussing on the good things religion brings? it helps people get through bad times and in some cases helps people become better people. its gives people hope when they have nothing left. and thats not to mention that although religion causes stuff like war or damage, in most cases _*its how people interpret religion that causes the damage. in that same sense, you disrespect religion for the fault of people yet you say you respect the people but not the religion. youre only contradicting yourself*_. so no, carrots are the worst analogy

if youre saying itd be nice then obviously you like it. you said yourself you would have no objections. no matter if you care or not youd still find it nice. and okay but its still the actions of the people that cause the damage. this is clearly something you care about and therefore it is effecting you, so the majority of religious people effect you. people will always fine a way to hurt other people even if its not through the medium of the religion. you could tickle someone to death with a feather but its not the feathers fault, just like people can hurt others through religion but the religion didnt do anything, it was the person hurting the people


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2015)

Esphas said:


> why are you suddenly bringing the bible in to this? and when did i specifically say christians? i was speaking generally. and no by way of life i mean obviously someones religion influences them, and if it doesnt and they dont pay attention or care about their own religion at all, they arent religious. we arent talking about ppl who only claim to be religious, were talking about actual religious people. and the fact of the matter is my point still stands. religion relies on people to exist. also why not try focussing on the good things religion brings? it helps people get through bad times and in some cases helps people become better people. its gives people hope when they have nothing left. and thats not to mention that although religion causes stuff like war or damage, in most cases _*its how people interpret religion that causes the damage. in that same sense, you disrespect religion for the fault of people yet you say you respect the people but not the religion. youre only contradicting yourself*_. so no, carrots are the worst analogy
> 
> if youre saying itd be nice then obviously you like it. you said yourself you would have no objections. no matter if you care or not youd still find it nice. and okay but its still the actions of the people that cause the damage. this is clearly something you care about and therefore it is effecting you, so the majority of religious people effect you. people will always fine a way to hurt other people even if its not through the medium of the religion. you could tickle someone to death with a feather but its not the feathers fault, just like people can hurt others through religion but the religion didnt do anything, it was the person hurting the people



You are very defensive about this, aren't you? Look, I don't really care. I don't like religion, I don't see the point of religion, and I personally believe you shouldn't have to believe in talking snakes and men in the sky in order to be a good, caring, loving person. So, that's how I feel about it. You've made yourself extremely clear how you feel about the subject, so I feel that it's better for the sake of this thread and the more logical conversations I'm sure are possible here, if we just drop it, all right? All right.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> You are very defensive about this, aren't you? Look, I don't really care. I don't like religion, I don't see the point of religion, and I personally believe you shouldn't have to believe in talking snakes and men in the sky in order to be a good, caring, loving person. So, that's how I feel about it. You've made yourself extremely clear how you feel about the subject, so I feel that it's better for the sake of this thread and the more logical conversations I'm sure are possible here, if we just drop it, all right? All right.



wow i have never seen something so condescending


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> You are very defensive about this, aren't you? Look, I don't really care. I don't like religion, I don't see the point of religion, and I personally believe you shouldn't have to believe in talking snakes and men in the sky in order to be a good, caring, loving person. So, that's how I feel about it. You've made yourself extremely clear how you feel about the subject, so I feel that it's better for the sake of this thread and the more logical conversations I'm sure are possible here, if we just drop it, all right? All right.



well no. im not even religious. it was a debate and i was simply arguing my side, as you were yours. if you didnt care you wouldnt have replied so dont act so above this. im not going to ask that you respect religion but i am going to ask that you dont disrespect it. thats how the damage that religion has caused started; by people disrespecting other peoples beliefs


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2015)

I just rolled my eyes so high I actually saw God. I am now a believer.

Okay, fine, to avoid accusations of being condescending, I am bringing the Bible into this because the Bible is a symbolism of the mainstream religious belief (in this country, at least). I am not addressing the Bible in any really drastic way. So, I'm not sure what you're getting so upset about there, but all right.

I am addressing religion as a whole. I'm using Christians as an example because, again, they're arguably the most mainstream religious people who live in this country. Again, I'm not sure what you're so upset about with what I've said so far. That is irreverent to the point that I'm trying to make, of which you're not paying any attention to. You're obviously very angry.

I'm not perfectly sure why you're so angry at me. I don't like religion. So what? You can go be religious and do religious things, whatever a religious person does (or not. I don't know you and you don't know me. You could be Satan and I wouldn't know, or care). I don't want to do that because I don't care and I don't believe in any religious bodies at the moment.

About the effects of religion, yes, I understand not everybody (I tried to make this as clear as possible but, again, nobody is paying attention) is awful and cuts people's heads off or drives people to suicide, but what I'm saying is that, I don't personally (keep in mind the word "personally") believe that the positive effects of religion are worth what the negative ones are. That's my personal opinion. I don't care for yours, because I am not you. I am me, all right? Now can we stop?


----------



## kassie (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I just rolled my eyes so high I actually saw God. I am now a believer.


(Liking your post simply for this -- made me lol pretty hard)

-- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --

No, I'm not religious. I was baptized Catholic when I was like 5 though. I wish my parents would have waited until I was older so I could of had an say on whether or not I was baptized into that religion.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I just rolled my eyes so high I actually saw God. I am now a believer.
> 
> Okay, fine, to avoid accusations of being condescending, I am bringing the Bible into this because the Bible is a symbolism of the mainstream religious belief (in this country, at least). I am not addressing the Bible in any really drastic way. So, I'm not sure what you're getting so upset about there, but all right.
> 
> ...



yikes. oh my god dude chill out. youre the one being an arrogant condescending sarcastic ahole. i wasnt mad but honestly this is pretty riling. the fact youve ignored everything ive said that is. if you _had_ actually read what i said, i told you the reason i was debating with you



> thats how the damage that religion has caused started; by people disrespecting other peoples beliefs



and also i dont really care about what religion is the main one in _your_ country. is it typical of the people who reside there to be so self absorbed? the side im arguing for covers all religion, not just christianity and i dont want it watered down as such

youre literally just proving further just how condescending you are. you havent listened to a word ive said 

i didnt even say theyre not all bad. i just said not everyone who claims to be religious is, and that theyre not really religious. its the ones who are really religious im trying to defend

i care for your opinion because disrespect is exactly what leads to "cutting people's heads off or drives people to suicide". you said outright you disrespect religion


----------



## piichinu (Oct 17, 2015)

*cough*passive aggressive*cough*victimization*cough*changing the subject*cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think i might be getting a cold :/


----------



## Bowie (Oct 17, 2015)

Esphas said:


> yikes. oh my god dude chill out. youre the one being an arrogant condescending sarcastic ahole. i wasnt mad but honestly this is pretty riling. the fact youve ignored everything ive said that is. if you _had_ actually read what i said, i told you the reason i was debating with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sarcastic? Honey, I'm being serious here. I disrespect religion. I proudly disrespect religion, as a whole. I don't disrespect you as a person or any other random religious person. I disrespect the beliefs of that person. There's a big difference and I've already explained this to you but you're not listening and I'm supposedly not listening either so I think we should just end it there.

I'm not attacking nobody. I just believe that the negative effects have a far more powerful impact on the world. If God helps someone feel better when a loved one dies, that's nice and all, but when thousands of priests rape children using the Catholic church, their feelings righteously go out the window, so, that's all I have to say about it.

That's all I have to say about it. Now, fancy a carrot?


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Bowie said:


> Sarcastic? Honey, I'm being serious here. I disrespect religion. I proudly disrespect religion, as a whole. I don't disrespect you as a person or any other random religious person. I disrespect the beliefs of that person. There's a big difference and I've already explained this to you but you're not listening and I'm supposedly not listening either so I think we should just end it there.
> 
> I'm not attacking nobody. I just believe that the negative effects have a far more powerful impact on the world. If God helps someone feel better when a loved one dies, that's nice and all, but when thousands of priests rape children using the Catholic church, their feelings righteously go out the window, so, that's all I have to say about it.
> 
> That's all I have to say about it. Now, fancy a carrot?



ah, so "I just rolled my eyes so high I actually saw God. I am now a believer." wasnt you being sarcastic, but it was you being literal? ok. sounds fake but ok



> I disrespect the beliefs of that person. There's a big difference and I've already explained this to you but you're not listening and I'm supposedly not listening either so I think we should just end it there.



id literally addressed your 'carrot' explanation and id addressed what was wrong with it. theres a big difference between not listening and not agreeing, 'honey' 

id never accused you of attacking me? but alright

okay then, blame the rape on the religion not the priests. why dont you blame teaching on those kids getting molested too, while youre at it?


----------



## mintellect (Oct 17, 2015)

I have a feeling this is going to be closed...

Anyway, yeah, I'm Catholic, and I go to a religion class once a week, but I don't really go to church or pray that much.
I'd like to try to be more religious, but... It's hard.


----------



## Locket (Oct 17, 2015)

No, my family are atheists. In high school, theres this class that (I hope) is optional about church. Uck

Our family is discriminated in the area though.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes, I am a practicing Catholic.  I don't go to church as much as I should but I pray/talk to God every day.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 17, 2015)

im a ducktheist

basically my religion is the best because ducks created the universe and are actually the secret gang

please belief my religion


----------



## Esphas (Oct 17, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> im a ducktheist
> 
> basically my religion is the best because ducks created the universe and are actually the secret gang
> 
> please belief my religion



id follow it


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 17, 2015)

Esphas said:


> id follow it



if you dont ur going to duck hell

its not as fun as it sounds


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Oct 17, 2015)

Personally no. As a matter of fact, it depresses me. So many people use religion as an excuse to discriminate or as a weapon, which turns me away from it.

The mythos is pretty cool, though, if a little odd at times IMO.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm muslim and practicing, so yeah, I'm actually super religious

don't worry, I dont support all the bad stuff going on in the Middle East


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm Jewish and Christian and have been raised in both (moreso Christianity), but I identify as agnostic. A lot of the problems with the world are fueled by religious beliefs (or are being used as an excuse), so that kind of turns me away from it.


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not religious, and honestly even if I was I'd probably be shunned for being gay. I don't believe in any god, although I guess I kind of believe in some sort of heaven/hell. Like, some sort of afterlife or rebirth. I don't know what exactly the afterlife would be, but I imagine there's something.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 17, 2015)

KoalaKitty said:


> I'm not religious, and honestly even if I was I'd probably be shunned for being gay. I don't believe in any god, although I guess I kind of believe in some sort of heaven/hell. Like, some sort of afterlife or rebirth. I don't know what exactly the afterlife would be, but I imagine there's something.



Out of curiosity, how do you think an afterlife would even come about if someone didn't make it to begin with?


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 17, 2015)

The answer to your question: I guess Im super religious.

Im glad to read the responses in the thread and happy someone made this thread! 

Here is my response to stuff that people said in the thread! I know a response to 
   people's comments arent required but I want to do so : }

Even though I consider myself religious, I wasnt always that way. There was a period 
   when I tried pushing that thought away and live ignoring  the existence of a god but 
    that kind of resolve did not last too long and quite normal to do. 

*To the few who dont believe or stopped believing that God exisit:*
      Interestingly, I never really stopped believing in a higher being, in a god.
      I always had hope in a   supreme being.
 When I get scared or want to cry, I go to the strongest person to hold me and console me. 
    However, one day I realize that the strongest person will die someday. That same day
   was when I realized I wanted an omnipotent, omniscient, omnipresent, and immortal being
   to lean unto. In my darkest time, I always managed to say "if there is god out there, 
   come out." Even though I love my family and friends, there were just some things that I knew 
   they couldnt understand even if they wanted to. Finally, when I got into a relationship,
   I wished for a forever with him and thats just with a person Ive never met until 
   I attended college ^^ Something that could promise a forever is an immortal
   being! So that is when I finally begin to really study the Bible.

*matt: If God existed , he wouldn't have made scientists prove he doesn't exist*
I also found that there are many things in this world that I cannot control,
  do not know or understand. However, the purpose of science and 
  the very act of discovering shows that everything in this world already is.
   We only live to find out and learn about but never actually create.
   Of course in my life, I see that if I were to be a scientist my purpose
   would be learn about God and what he has already created.
Why wouldnt God want to create scientists that want to disprove his exsistence?
  These kind of scientists contribute to a process. It is much like how there would
  be no debates or arguments if there were no opposing it. Every good science
  should have a opposing group to check things out from another angle.

However, the area of God is an area of absolute truth, which is not, and 
   hence not a part of modern science. Plus, scientists they are only human,
   and opinions often help to guide their research. Thus, science cannot 
   directly address such issues as whether God exists or whether people are
   good or bad. But Id say there's no harm in trying.

* To Bowie & DarkDesertFox:*
In my personal journey, I found that God doesn't just come to you. You
  have to want it and seek it. Even though my friends went to church,
  my family took me to church, preachers on the streets said to 
  believe in God or else there's eternal hell that didnt make me 
  want to worship, follow, and trust God. So this why I know
  God gave free will to humans (like *DarkDesertFox *mentioned).
   Yes it says so in the Bible too but yeah thats how I know. I also 
   wanted to confirm everything the pastor and sunday school teachers
   were saying/teaching by reading it for myself.
I agree with *Bowie*, since I know believing God is going on 
   a spiritual journey and its important to go on spiritual journey!

*Esphas:* I dont think God wants humans to blindly believe him 
  without getting to know him, questioning, and experiencing.
  Thats why God left a  "book! to study and know him." It's a 
   good thing He did because I like reading and study : ]
   Christians like me do believe everything in the Bible
   but that is only because the Bible and God has proven
   to be true. Whether you believe it or not  My point is,
   I dont just believe everything without really studying it
   and experiencing it. That should go for everyone: people
   should be responsible, not take knowledge or anything
   for granted.

* TheBigJC7777777: "My problem with the religions mostly lies on what
 happens if I happen to commit a sin according to said religion. Would
 I die by everything suddenly trying to murder me? Or rather the 
practitioners of that religion simply rejecting me for my misbehaving?*

In Christianity, if you commit sin you simply ask for forgiveness from
God. The church people wont reject you because God's command 
is to love others, even "enemies." It is not their's or anyone else's
place to judge. They will pray that God gives you grace by giving you
 a heart of repentance, for your heart to accept that he has truly forgiven 
you, strength to sin less, and finally give you peace in your mind. 
But for Christians, we know sinning is just part of being human and 
   living on this earth. We cannot ever stop sinning, not until
   we go to heaven and get a new body.
Also, sinning is not really what you think it is. A lot of people think 
  sinning is lying, stealing, committing adultery, cheating, jealousy 
  (these are worldly sins, in the Bible, the sin they are talking about
    is more spiritual) etc but the sin that Adam and Eve committed long ago 
     is a sin of disobeying God and not believing/trusting in him. In the 
     New testament, sin is not believing that Jesus Christ (God's son) really came to 
     earth, crucified him (*killed his own son who never sinned*) to pay 
     the price of all the sins human have (past), is committing at the present, and 
     will commit (future). Jesus Christ died for us and in return for believing that,
     we are promised an eternity with Him in heaven.
    God cares about the intent an action was executed, whats in the heart.
    Certainly if you dont trust or believe in God, you will lie cheat steal kill
         commit adultery etc. All of those worldly sins we should not commit 
         because it means we are not loving others when God commanded to 
        love everyone. 

*azure: "I was baptized Catholic when I was like 5 though. I wish my parents 
would have waited until I was older so I could of had an say on whether or not
 I was baptized into that religion."*
 Yeah in my church, (Im not catholic but yeah), you dont get baptized 
 or participate in communion (eating bread and grape juice) until 
 you are old enough to decide if you want to live a  life of  a Christian
and devote yourself in living it!

*Titi: "close minded and judgmental aholes, which is a trait more 
    closely related to their humanity than to their faith, I'm sure."*
I quite agree!!

*KoalaKitty: "I'd probably be shunned for being gay. I don't believe in any god,
 although I guess I kind of believe in some sort of heaven/hell. Like, some sort
 of afterlife or rebirth. I don't know what exactly the afterlife would be, but
 I imagine there's something."*

Im Chrisitan and in my church, that is not true. We dont shun people for
  being gay. We encourage everyone to come inside to the church!
  It is not our place to judge nor do we judge.

*Trundle:  An afterlife would even come about if someone didn't make it to begin with? *
   Im not sure what you exactly mean by that but if you are thinking of
     still born baby deaths, toddler death then I can tell you the answer
     from the Bible. Babies get  an exception. They certainly dont go to 
     hell. There are also angels for children that are being protected.
     I was going to ask this to my bible study group and pastor tomorrow! 
     We are studying the bible step by step, not going out of order but
     yeah once I get the answer, Ill edit the post!

Ive also noticed, in the world people avoid talking about religion and politics
   but I dont see why people should or why I should. It's not scary 
   to talk about these things and they influence our daily lives. Some more than
   others. Our personal beliefs, even if its not a specific type of religion,
   show how we live and why we do. 
I could be generalizing but yeah Ive been told to avoid talking about 
   religion and politics because it makes people uncomfortable or 
   its too controversial.  Even if that is the case, I still think its 
   important to discuss politics and religion.


----------



## Blu-chu (Oct 18, 2015)

I guess you could say I'm really religious. Well, some people would say I'm young compared to the majority here but I don't know what's in store for me - but I do hope that I will continue practicing my religion. Which is Catholic, if anybody's curious. 
My family tries to go to church every Sunday, sometimes we don't make it because of reasons. When we do get to church, I do find myself wishing I were somewhere else. I find it boring at times, or maybe I'm wishing I could go back to sleep. But then I start thinking about all that's happened, and I'm quite grateful.

One of my parents recently got into a car accident, and I felt almost helpless because almost no adults were there except for my aged grandmother who was sobbing and as worried as I was - when I started to pray, I felt comforted even if nobody _physically_ was there to reassure me.
I do read the Bible, but I don't believe everything that it has written in it actually happened. I wouldn't turn to it for all my reasons to the questions some people have asked here, because some things might as well be stories that Jesus, or God, had told us as examples for what they were speaking of.
People might say that my religion is anti-gay, which truth be told I understand their point of view. But it's not we're against gay people for being attracted to the same gender, but because of what that attraction can do. I'd fully support gay rights, I even have a gay friend, but I understand why my religion says about homosexuals. I'd continue on, but I don't think anybody would care to listen. Not that I'd like to get into an argument with someone.

This conversation fascinates me. I love to hear about what atheists, agnostics, and other people who believe other religions have to say. I see why certain people say that there isn't any God because "Science disproves it" or because believing in something we can't see is dumb or believing in anything like a higher entity is just plain silly.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 18, 2015)

I guess so. Not for the right reasons. I fear God's wrath and I fear "reaping" what I "sow". Therefore, I try to live a moral life, even though my heart isn't really in it. I went to private school for many years, so it's kind of ingrained in me.


----------



## Azza (Oct 18, 2015)

I don't know whether I'm religious or not. I go to a catholic school, I've had all the sacraments and such and I occasionally go to church. But I'm not sure if I actually believe in God. Some of the things people say about him are pretty iffy, and quite a few things in the bible seem questionable. I don't often pray, or think of religion. Except when I'm in religion class. If there really was a God, I hope they would be a lot nicer and not let disasterous things happen in our world. I'm not so sure if any of that made sense oops.


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 18, 2015)

*Blu-chu: *"some people would say I'm young compared to the majority here but I don't know what's in store for me - but I do hope that I will continue practicing my religion. ... I felt almost helpless....when I started to pray, I felt comforted even if nobody physically was there to reassure me...This conversation fascinates me."
    Age is not a factor when thinking about what beliefs to live and stand by. Thinking about 
      it early is a good thing. I started thinking about life's big question when I was in 
      middle school xb Life is tough and gets rough often. There are many times 
      where I find that humans can only do so much and today I still feel pretty
      helpless but because I believe God, it is now not something that brings me down 
      but reminds me its okay to be weak because God will take care of the rest.
      Yeah when I pray, I feel I can breathe and be happy just like when Im done
      crying on my mother's shoulder I feel so much better! Glad that you are
      open, hopefully you will search hard and one day know what you stand for.
      I wish it was the God of Christianity for you because he's very good but 
      yeah one day you will know what you believe in for sure!

*Nuclear Bingo:* Knowing to fear God as in respecting his power and authority 
  is good in my eyes. However, thinking about his wrath rather than his
  grace and love is quite sad. I think that his grace and love outweighs
  his wrath. For Christianity, living a godly & moral life isnt accomplished
  by human abilities (even though humans have the will to do so) but 
  by the Holy Spirit. The Holy Spirit gives us the desire and ability 
  to live a godly life because we love God and would love to listen
  to all that he asks since its only in our best interest. Just like 
  how our parents only ask us to do whats good and best for us
  and how we want to make them happy & proud by obeying them!

*Azza:* Based on what you say and what I think (this is only my opinion)
   you are not religious by definition. You dont really dedicate your life
   to follow and worship God...you say you dont meditate (think about religion God often)
   or pray often (communicating with God) which is something devout or 
   religious people do : ] 
   Chances are if you say are not sure you believe God, you probably dont.
    However, it seems you are open to believe God someday!

*Nuclear Bingo: *Oh my, my eyes flew over your response!
Hheeheh makes me pleased that my feedback did something
for you! Also, when the Holy spirit does come to stay
and help live  godlylife, for most people it doesnt happen
over night. We strive everyday to be more and more 
a holy person or more like God. I do know few who
change greatly for the better in a short amount of time!
However, everyone is different and God walks within
their pace...giving them what they can handle at that
time, waiting for them to grow in faith with his guidance!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 18, 2015)

That was a refreshing response. Thanks for taking the time to guide a lost soul haha


----------



## Azza (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the response pearly! Much appreciated =]


----------



## Blu-chu (Oct 18, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> *Blu-chu: *"some people would say I'm young compared to the majority here but I don't know what's in store for me - but I do hope that I will continue practicing my religion. ... I felt almost helpless....when I started to pray, I felt comforted even if nobody physically was there to reassure me...This conversation fascinates me."
> Age is not a factor when thinking about what beliefs to live and stand by. Thinking about
> it early is a good thing. I started thinking about life's big question when I was in
> middle school xb Life is tough and gets rough often. There are many times
> ...



Thank you for that response! People will tell me I'm too young to think far into the future when I say I hope I'll do this or that - which includes continuing to believe in God. I do believe in the God of Christianity, and I feel like I do know what I believe in. He is very good, and I'm glad too. Reading arguments about religion between people on the Internet helps, y'know, to open up my mind? xD 
Your replies are always nice to read, thorough and cheerful!


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 18, 2015)

Azza said:


> Thanks for the response pearly! Much appreciated =]



hahaah thanks for reading! I feel that a lot of people dislike
talking about religion or their status on what their
core beliefs are but because there is a thread like 
this Im glad to read what everyone has to say! 
Gotta give Esphas my thanks for opening this thread!

*Blu-chu: *thats really awesome you believeing God!! Im happy
  that a young age you know what you believe in. I wish
  I had knew where to go on the internet to find those
  who support my early contemplation about religion
  and other things in the world. hehehe people
  would think because I think too much that I might 
  get depressed or something but im not much 
  to their surprise lol! Yeah I really like using exclamation
  marks and smiles! It always brings me smiles when 
  I see one hohoho ^O^

*Nuclear Bingo: *Oh my, my eyes flew over your response!
Hheeheh makes me pleased that my feedback did something
for you! Also, when the Holy spirit does come to stay
and help live  godlylife, for most people it doesnt happen
over night. We strive everyday to be more and more 
a holy person or more like God. I do know few who
change greatly for the better in a short amount of time!
However, everyone is different and God walks within
their pace...giving them what they can handle at that
time, waiting for them to grow in faith with his guidance!


----------



## sej (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm not, I won't believe until there is solid proof


----------



## Azza (Oct 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> I'm not, I won't believe until there is solid proof



But religion isn't about proof


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> I'm not, I won't believe until there is solid proof



hahah whats your idea of solid proof?

Im not asking this with sarcasm btw! I really am curious what kind of proof you desire.
lol I can imagine if I was God, looking forward to what His creation will demand!

heheeh time to subscribe to this thread to see what more people say!


----------



## Envy (Oct 18, 2015)

No, not at all.

I was raised to be, but I never got into it. I never had a belief _for myself_. I trusted that my family and community had some strong evidence and reason to believe that I just hadn't been revealed yet, perhaps because I was too young? When I grew up, nothing ever came, and then I opened up my eyes and saw exactly how little reason there is to believe in such a thing to begin with.

That's simplifying my journey quite a bit, though. But I don't think anyone asked for my life story, so I'll leave it there.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 19, 2015)

Kippla said:


> I'm Jewish and Christian and have been raised in both (moreso Christianity), but I identify as agnostic. A lot of the problems with the world are fueled by religious beliefs (or are being used as an excuse), so that kind of turns me away from it.



thats like me saying that im ducktheist and swanslim, it doesn't make any sense


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 19, 2015)

Nah. Religion is all about faith. I could never believe in something that cannot be proven or disproven for that matter.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 19, 2015)

matt said:


> If God existed , he wouldn't have made scientists prove he doesn't exist


Science can't prove anything


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 19, 2015)

No. I used to go to church most Sundays with my grandparents, but after I entered my teenage years I didn't feel accepted in church. As someone who isn't straight, I don't feel as if I am accepted by the Christian church, and being told that i'm 'going to hell' put me off religion in general. Plus, studying philosophy and ethics with a focus on Christianity removed what little belief I had left because of the contradictions in the Bible and Christianity as a whole.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 19, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> thats like me saying that im ducktheist and swanslim, it doesn't make any sense



I hate to discriminate against religion, but all the gooselims I've ever met suck.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2015)

I've posted enough on this thread to last me a lifetime but I do want to add that I love religious artwork. I'm not religious at all, though. I'm a very spiritual person, but not religious. That being said, I can appreciate religious artwork and visualisations. I find it fascinating but I don't believe in any of it.


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Oct 19, 2015)

I've never considered myself religious. My parents would take me to church when I was little, but I never liked it. A lot of my family is religious, and I don't think I impress them when I start a sentence with "Oh my god...".

I don't know why I'm not religious exactly. It might be because I believe too strongly in science, it might be because I can't be handling the commitment. I'm not sure.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 19, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Nah. Religion is all about faith. I could never believe in something that cannot be proven or disproven for that matter.



Let us proclaim, the mystery of faith...


----------



## Envy (Oct 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I've posted enough on this thread to last me a lifetime but I do want to add that I love religious artwork. I'm not religious at all, though. I'm a very spiritual person, but not religious. That being said, I can appreciate religious artwork and visualisations. I find it fascinating but I don't believe in any of it.



I'm similar! I definitely find the art beautiful. However, I also find the architecture of ancient cathedrals to be beyond gorgeous, and I also really like polyphonic choral music from the Renaissance (that of which I listen to is very Christian).


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 19, 2015)

I won't say I'm religious but I am a spiritual person...I believe there is a God, I believe in positive energy..and speaking things into existence. In other words, if I tell myself that because it's Monday my day will be horrible, chances are I will make myself have a horrible day. I have noticed how people who claim to be Christians can be some of the biggest hypocrites of the church..they are
 so quick to point out how in the bible being gay is a sin and if you're gay you will go to hell..really....I love how they pick and choose which sin is gonna get you into hell..I mean gluttony is one of the 7 deadly sins..and it means to over indulge in foods and drink..according to Catholicism seasoning your food with sauce and seasonings will get you a trip to hell..sooo by that logic anyone who has ever put ketchup on a fry is going to hell...Me and a friend use to work with a lady who was a "saved" born again Christian..she was cool though. I remember my friend coming out to me and telling me she was bisexual, but really had a stronger attraction to girls. She was so scared to tell Ms.G, (Our nickname for her)....she ended up telling her later that day, and Ms. G told her that she may not believe in her choices, but she would always love her like a daughter no matter what..So to me, if religion/religious people were more like that..maybe more understanding and excepting, maybe more people would be religious..Church is one of the places you should feel accepted, but it isn't for so many people...so yeah...sorry for the rant.


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 19, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> I have noticed how people who claim to be Christians can be some of the biggest hypocrites of the church..they are so quick to point out how in the bible being gay is a sin and if you're gay you will go to hell..Me and a friend use to work with a lady who was a "saved" born again Christian..she was cool though. Ms. G told her that she may not believe in her choices, but she would always love her like a daughter no matter what...Church is one of the places you should feel accepted, but it isn't for so many people...



I am Christian and noticed some things you wrote which I will address now!

I dont think you should "Christians (or any other religion) can be the can be some of the biggest hypocrites (i think you meant to say how they can biggest hypocrites, not biggest hypocrite of the church but you can correct me if Im wrong)." Most religion teach morals of some kind and tell people to be moral and good. Not to hate, judge, be dishonest, and a hypocrite. Being a hypocrite is more closely related to that person's humanity than to their religious identity or in some cases faith, I'm sure. People who have great faith strive to live a godly life so they will do everything in their power to not hurt, harm, judge others. At least in Christianity. 

*Yes a lot of people in this world have  a huge misconception of what sin is, especially in Christianity. In Christianity, the only sin that will and can send you to hell is not believing that God came manifested as a human (the human manifestation of God is Jesus Christ) and died so that he can pay for the price of sin (sin that was committed past, committed in the present, and will be committed) once and for all because he loves humans and want to save them. If you believe this, he promised eternal life with him in return. In addition, once you believe this, you also have to believe he beat death (rose again 3 days after being crucified) and is alive, will come back.*

*The seven deadly sins and all other human vices are things meant for the own good of the believer. If the believer does not obey and strive to stop such actions, it just means you wont get any or get few rewards when you finally stand before God and that God will call you to him faster (die faster [may not always be the case]or suffer more in life). When you do commit a vice then you bring dishonor instead of glory to him. However NONE OF THESE  ARE THINGS/ REASONS why you will go to hell and all of these can be forgiven by Him if you ask for it and repent (acknowledge and promise to stop doing it [you start by doing less of it and eventually the holy spirit will lead you to never do it again])*

List of vices....
Being gay, lesbian, bi sexual
Lust/fornication/porn/sexual promiscuity/adultery
uncleanliness of the physical body and mind
Gluttony
Greed
Sloth
Wrath
Envy
Pride
Lying
Murder
Disobedience to parents
 idolatry
 sorcery
 hatred
drunkeness
ungratefulness, sadness (Bible commands always be thankful , happy, and never stop praying)

*In Christianity, first and  above all, church is a place that connects/leads people to God*. Preachers and pastors bring people to God and let them know that He exists. church is the place where all believers that acknowledge they are sinners gather to worship God and be grateful for dying for our sins, promising us a eternal life with Him in exchange. This is a place to learn about God, teach about God, support others to live  a godly life together, and accept God as well. To Christians, judging is never permitted. It is not their place to ever judge anyone, only God's. They also know to never judge because they were sinful once before knowing and dedicating their lives to God. It is a grave violation and disgrace to judge others or say things that are not in the Bible. Just to let you know, Bible does not state that being gay will make you go to Hell when you die. That is why true Christians study and read the Bible every day vigorously because God commands not to add anything extra to the Bible or take out (delete) anything in the Bible. By saying and judging gays will go to hell, that person is lying and adding things to the Bible that was not there and was never written. 

*Yes love and grace is the biggest & best part of being Christian!! Of everything God commands, his greatest commandment is to love everyone, even strangers + enemies+ those who hate you and/or not good to you. Because God loved us to the point that He died for us (who are sinners), we must love others/pass on His love. God states thats how everyone in the world will know we follow him, believe him, love him, know him, and are his people a.k.a. Chrisitans "Christ ["Christ followers, forgiven ones"]!*


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 19, 2015)

pearly19 said:


> I am Christian and noticed some things you wrote which I will address now!
> 
> I dont think you should "Christians (or any other religion) can be the can be some of the biggest hypocrites (i think you meant to say how they can biggest hypocrites, not biggest hypocrite of the church but you can correct me if Im wrong)." Most religion teach morals of some kind and tell people to be moral and good. Not to hate, judge, be dishonest, and a hypocrite. Being a hypocrite is more closely related to that person's humanity than to their religious identity or in some cases faith, I'm sure. People who have great faith strive to live a godly life so they will do everything in their power to not hurt, harm, judge others. At least in Christianity.
> 
> ...



Yes, I meant to say that I know some people who are Christians who happen to be the biggest hypocrites..and yes..people tend to forget that god said "let he who is without sin cast the first stone"....and only god can judge..


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm a believer of the paranormal and aliens. Does that count for anything?


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 19, 2015)

Fearthecuteness said:


> I'm a believer of the paranormal and aliens. Does that count for anything?



When I was 12 I had confirmation class with two other kids...I was dead serious when I asked the preacher if God made aliens and why are they here..the preacher laughed it off of course...can't quite remember if he answered me or not..he probably didn't,.


----------



## Bowie (Oct 19, 2015)

I wish religion was more scientific. "God created this" and "God created that" isn't enough for me. I would've liked a little more graphical detail, to be honest. I'd also like to know who created God. I know most people say he is eternal and he doesn't need a creator or whatever, but I don't buy it. I would've liked the details.


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Oct 19, 2015)

welp. i'm a satanist/pagan {i worship both satan and masculine/feminine dieties}, but i used to be wiccan for a very short time before i thought it was too restricting. and then before that i was forced into being catholic as a child ><

im generally open on the idea of religion and i feel that everyone should worship whatever they choose and not infringe on others' beliefs. but maybe that's just me?


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I wish religion was more scientific. "God created this" and "God created that" isn't enough for me. I would've liked a little more graphical detail, to be honest. I'd also like to know who created God. I know most people say he is eternal and he doesn't need a creator or whatever, but I don't buy it. I would've liked the details.



There is a religion that is scientific... Scientology. Even then 
  I dont think they will give answers to your question.
  If they do, I would love to see/know it myself and guess that 
  you would follow that religion.  

I think you also meant that you wish God can be studied or known through science
However, sorry to say, that is not possible because  . . . .
As it stands,  modern science/scientists refuse and/or state that it/they
 cannot directly address such issues as whether God 
  exists or whether people are good or bad  because of this reason:
The area of God is an area of absolute truth, which is not, and
hence not a part of modern science since absolute truth is 
an indisputable truth, thus not open to scientific inquiry.
In order for something to be considered a science an 
object of science for scientist to study & solve,  it must
be open to scientific inquiry.
Plus, scientists they are only human, and opinions often 
help to guide their research. 

Im not sure if you understand the definition of what God and/or "god/goddess(a.k.a.deity)" is. 

deity--god/goddess
a natural or supernatural being, who is thought of as holy, divine, or sacred. 
Some religions have one supreme deity, while others have multiple deities of
 various ranks.
Greek/Roman deities have multiple deities of various ranks. Zeus was a son
of another male almighty god, and Zeus gave birth so several children 
(Poseidon, Demeter, Athena, Apollo, Artemis, Ares, Aphrodite, Hephaestus, 
Hermes and either Hestia, or Dionysus.) Even if you trace
Zeus' origin and keep going, none states that the deity was created by some
other force or being. This is true for the Captial "g" God as well. 

Why? 
Because a deity and/or God's nature/attributes/qualities/essence is 
  that such beings are the only creators, only beings 
  capable of creating, that are eternal and necessary
  existence. Thus, they are not and cannot be created.
  Lower ranking deities are created by being born
    into existence by another deity but the 
    capital "G" God is not. 

Capital G God
The concept of God as described by theologians commonly includes the attributes 
    of omniscience (infinite knowledge), omnipotence (unlimited power), 
    omnipresence (present everywhere), omnibenevolence (perfect goodness), 
    divine simplicity, and eternal and necessary existence. 
"God" with capital G is associated most with the context of monotheism and henotheism.
 In theism, a god is the creator and sustainer of the universe (no room for argument)
 In deism, God is the creator, but not the sustainer, of the universe. 
 In pantheism, God is the universe itself. (humans have created some
     theories on how universe was created)
 In atheism, God does not exist, while God is deemed unknown 
     or unknowable within the context of agnosticism.
      (no luck there to your question or demand)

I know you like to demand the detail in order to believe or accept a "god"/God exists,
   but it really isnt necessary and kind of impossible because of
   the reasons/explanations I have just typed. 

You dont need to know everything about a person or idea 
  in order to believe in them. You dont need to know
  everything in order to be friends with someone or
  love someone. If you do, I wish you luck and the best because I
  dont have anything to say to that nor provide it.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I wish religion was more scientific. "God created this" and "God created that" isn't enough for me. I would've liked a little more graphical detail, to be honest. I'd also like to know who created God. I know most people say he is eternal and he doesn't need a creator or whatever, but I don't buy it. I would've liked the details.



bruh, it's like you want people to keep arguing with you.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm Southern Baptist.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I wish religion was more scientific. "God created this" and "God created that" isn't enough for me. I would've liked a little more graphical detail, to be honest. I'd also like to know who created God. I know most people say he is eternal and he doesn't need a creator or whatever, but I don't buy it. I would've liked the details.



Let us proclaim, the mystery of faith...


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm a Christian.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 19, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I wish religion was more scientific. "God created this" and "God created that" isn't enough for me. I would've liked a little more graphical detail, to be honest. I'd also like to know who created God. I know most people say he is eternal and he doesn't need a creator or whatever, but I don't buy it. I would've liked the details.



its a yes or no answer sweaty (


----------



## kayleee (Oct 20, 2015)

I love religion and god all hail jesus my lord and savior


----------



## Diegoboy (Oct 20, 2015)

kayleee said:


> I love religion and god all hail jesus my lord and savior



AMEN!

Yes, I am very much religious. It saddens me to see all these non believer posts.


----------



## Lissi Starlight (Oct 20, 2015)

No., If I honestly have to choose a Deity or a Religion to be happy I'm a Pastafarian and I Praise Arceas and Lord Helix
Oh yes right!, Hail Cthulhu and Satan why?, he's just a fantastic person


----------



## kayleee (Oct 20, 2015)

Diegoboy said:


> AMEN!
> 
> Yes, I am very much religious. It saddens me to see all these non believer posts.



I'm actually not religious at all I was kidding but I accepted your friend request anyway because I love all people and would never discriminate based on their beliefs !!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2015)

dawsoncreek said:


> I won't say I'm religious but I am a spiritual person...I believe there is a God, I believe in positive energy..and speaking things into existence. In other words, if I tell myself that because it's Monday my day will be horrible, chances are I will make myself have a horrible day. I have noticed how people who claim to be Christians can be some of the biggest hypocrites of the church..they are
> so quick to point out how in the bible being gay is a sin and if you're gay you will go to hell..really....I love how they pick and choose which sin is gonna get you into hell..I mean gluttony is one of the 7 deadly sins..and it means to over indulge in foods and drink..according to Catholicism seasoning your food with sauce and seasonings will get you a trip to hell..sooo by that logic anyone who has ever put ketchup on a fry is going to hell...Me and a friend use to work with a lady who was a "saved" born again Christian..she was cool though. I remember my friend coming out to me and telling me she was bisexual, but really had a stronger attraction to girls. She was so scared to tell Ms.G, (Our nickname for her)....she ended up telling her later that day, and Ms. G told her that she may not believe in her choices, but she would always love her like a daughter no matter what..So to me, if religion/religious people were more like that..maybe more understanding and excepting, maybe more people would be religious..Church is one of the places you should feel accepted, but it isn't for so many people...so yeah...sorry for the rant.



As I stated earlier, I'm Christian myself, and will have to agree about people being hypocritical. Not all are like that though, as you said.
At my Southern Baptist church here in Mississippi we had a pastor preach who was from Virginia and he was telling us about how he was obese and yet, as it has become common nowadays, to many Christians, it has become accepted. However, he realized that what he was doing was only hurting him, so he wanted to make it known that it wasn't right. So, he lost weight and even make sermons in Virginia and Mississippi about it.
About people who are gay, I feel that there are misconceptions about Christianity involving them. Just because people are gay doesn't mean they can't go to church-a gay man went to my church for a very long time and my pastor didn't have a problem with him being there at all. After all, Jesus did say that people shouldn't be turned away. I just wanted to make that clear.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, I'm Christian/Protestant ^-^ Don't always get to go to church, but I still have a strong faith and relationship with God  He really helped me go through a really hard time in my life two years ago. The parable of the lost son, especially. I always remember that God loves me no matter what, even after I've messed up so bad that I feel I don't deserve love from anyone. As long as I just whisper for God, he's there for me ^-^


----------



## cIementine (Oct 20, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> bruh, it's like you want people to keep arguing with you.



I don't see why Bowie can't question religion. Curiosity never hurts anyone. 
However I also think that if you want scientific, don't wish religion to be so.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Oct 20, 2015)

I suppose I would have to say no, because I don't quite like the term 'religious'.  It implies things like tradition, rules, and general organized religion, which I do not agree with.

I am, however, spiritual.  I believe in God, and I believe there are forces of energy we cannot see with the naked eye.  I believe that love is a great force in the universe, as well as hatred.  I choose to live my life with love, although I am not afraid to be stern or mean if the situation calls for it, (which sometimes it does).  I want to live my life loving despite everything.  Everyone in the world has told me how cruel everything is, and how awful the world is.  I know.  I've not had a nice, peach-picking life in my life.  But I just....I want to believe in the good of the world.  I know that there are dark things in the world, but if I can love everything despite everything, then I feel like I might make the world a little better.  I believe God has a hold on my soul, that he/she guides my heart very carefully and stays with me, even when I doubt or just plain don't believe, and sometimes I have a hard time believing.  But God is with me.  God has always been with me.


----------



## Contessa (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm a religious person. I don't always agree with everything they say at church but I still go. Most of my friends aren't religious or have a different religion but no fights start from it. Sometimes they might say something about how stupid or wrong Christianity is and that's their opinion/belief so I don't really take offense to it.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 20, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I wish religion was more scientific. "God created this" and "God created that" isn't enough for me. I would've liked a little more graphical detail, to be honest. I'd also like to know who created God. I know most people say he is eternal and he doesn't need a creator or whatever, but I don't buy it. I would've liked the details.



It is very scientific. I even referenced books you could read that show how some of it. There are plenty of resources if you just seek them out and stop blinding yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Not to mention that you also have faith in the fact that God isn't real. There is no solid proof either way and to be honest it's more rational to believe that the universe was created by a God than the idea of there being matter that was always there. The Big Bang Theory has an absolute that is essential to its theory that also is one of the primary reasons people don't believe in God. Where did the matter and first expansion come from? Likewise, where did God come from? If the matter could always have been there, God also could always have been there.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 20, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I don't see why Bowie can't question religion. Curiosity never hurts anyone.
> However I also think that if you want scientific, don't wish religion to be so.



he can but this thread is just asking if you are religious or not
+ hes already questioned it like 5 times prior to that post


----------



## Bowie (Oct 20, 2015)

piichinu said:


> its a yes or no answer sweaty (



And I thought I was supposed to be the condescending one.

This thread isn't exclusive to people who believe in God. Stop telling me what I can and can't post, where I can and where I can't. It's not up to you and I don't appreciate it. I could make 100 posts in this thread if I wanted to and I don't see what your problem with that would be. I am not you and you are not me. Back off a little, please. I'm not trying to pick fights with anyone, but you're being deliberately hostile towards me for some reason. I like to discuss religion and religious artwork. It's interesting to me, even if I don't believe in it myself, or even respect it. That is up to me and I'd expect my interests would not upset you personally. I'm curious and I don't see what your problem is here. I don't mean to be rude.



pumpkins said:


> I don't see why Bowie can't question religion. Curiosity never hurts anyone.



Thank you!


----------



## kayleee (Oct 20, 2015)

Trundle said:


> It is very scientific. I even referenced books you could read that show how some of it. There are plenty of resources if you just seek them out and stop blinding yourself.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Not to mention that you also have faith in the fact that God isn't real. There is no solid proof either way and to be honest it's more rational to believe that the universe was created by a God than the idea of there being matter that was always there. The Big Bang Theory has an absolute that is essential to its theory that also is one of the primary reasons people don't believe in God. Where did the matter and first expansion come from? Likewise, where did God come from? If the matter could always have been there, God also could always have been there.



Read "the problem of hell" if you believe so strongly that philosophy proves the existence of God lmao

Edit: also "the problem of evil"


----------



## wassop (Oct 20, 2015)

i'm catholic
it really doesn't bother me when people have different opinions , i respect others who respect me and that's about it ( :


----------



## Trundle (Oct 20, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Read "the problem of hell" if you believe so strongly that philosophy proves the existence of God lmao
> 
> Edit: also "the problem of evil"



I'm fully aware of the problem of evil and the books I mention very well cover that topic. Specifically, The Consolation of Philosophy. Also, Thomas Aquinas addresses this in Summa Theologica long before many modern arguments cover this at all. One basic response to it would be that allowing evil to exist and producing good out of it acts recursively to the infinity that is God.


----------



## Diegoboy (Oct 20, 2015)

I believe what I believe, and no one can convince me otherwise. <--I'm Catholic and I have a GOD!
You believe what you'd like to believe, and I will not try to convince you otherwise. <--Not talking to anyone specific here


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 20, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> I don't see why Bowie can't question religion. Curiosity never hurts anyone.
> However I also think that if you want scientific, don't wish religion to be so.



yeah i mean based on what piichinu said, I said that. I'm not saying bowie can't ask **** as this is a forum, but I mean I have seen many people already pick fights about what bowie said. Honestly, idgaf but I'll leave it at that cause I'm already being a bit of a ****


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 21, 2015)

Nope, I don't abide by any particular religion but I firmly believe in the afterlife, I've seen things...


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Diegoboy said:


> I believe what I believe, and no one can convince me otherwise. <--I'm Catholic and I have a GOD!
> You believe what you'd like to believe, and I will not try to convince you otherwise. <--Not talking to anyone specific here



I have the same view, although I'm Southern Baptist, as I said.


----------



## chronic (Oct 21, 2015)

Not now not ever will I give into mind control.


----------

